

Mark Suster interviews Clayton Christensen [video] - jameslin101
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/04/video-of-the-week-mark-suster-interview-of-clayton-christensen.html

======
jameslin101
Why are there not more royalty based financings? Makes sense for a lot
investments that can return solid returns but not homeruns.

